# New enclosure set up for my 24 mice!



## AyJay658 (Jan 15, 2012)

Well last night I got to work on a new enclosure for my fast growing babies and mothers. I am very very proud of it so be nice =P I made it out of two underbed strorage boxes, cable ties, a platform from my old cage, a wire dish rack for a lid and clips from another of my cages! Take a look!


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Is there any ventilation?


----------



## AyJay658 (Jan 15, 2012)

Yes there is a small gap between the two boxes all the way round and the wire lid on the top provides ventilation. I just put a box on top temporarily to clear space for a bit!


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice home! Looks fun! What kind of mice do you have?


----------



## AyJay658 (Jan 15, 2012)

Its the first time they have not been all cramped up poor little guys. Can only make do with what I have though. They are just pet shop mice! I couldnt really tell you about the colours etc I am trying to learn though! Most of them are brown and white (piebald?) but I have a couple of fawn and a few grey ones (not sure what you call those!) I also have a satin ivory who is my princess =P


----------



## RockyMountainMice (Jan 16, 2012)

Very nice, but seems quite small to house 24 mice - especially if that's permanent.
What are the dimensions?


----------



## mousery_girl (Nov 13, 2011)

i love it! I've built mine like that  your also look like mine.... i think they'll be fawn, dove and beige pied


----------



## maddeh (Jul 14, 2011)

I'm not convinced there is enough ventilation in this set up... if it were me, I would put a side panel of mesh in the upper box. 24 mice also seems a lot for that set up! It is otherwise very nice


----------



## AyJay658 (Jan 15, 2012)

Nooo it is not permanent!! Its just for another few days until the babies are old enough to be seperated lol. I was thinking of doing that maddeh but I cannot seem to find any mesh in my town =S We don't have a hardware shop or a DIY shop...But thank you =)


----------



## maddeh (Jul 14, 2011)

Oh I see, that does make it difficult! Good luck with all your babies


----------



## RockyMountainMice (Jan 16, 2012)

Oh, whew! :lol: I didn't want to sound rude but couldn't help but think that was a pretty small enclosure for that many mice! Makes a lot more sense now.  You can order sheets of mesh (by the foot) online, I know someone here was posting about it before... Something to look into if you are interested anyways. The ones I was looking at (I will see if I can find a link when I have more time) were something like $30 w/shipping for a few 2'x2' sheets.....

Anyways, I think it looks very nice!


----------



## AyJay658 (Jan 15, 2012)

Thanks very much Sabrina =) I will look into it! Haha No I would have been shocked with someone for keeping 24 mature mice in a container that size!


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

You can get hardware cloth at your local home improvement store... Just ask where they keep chicken wire, and it should be in that area. That might be cheaper than getting sheets online, but I have no idea. Good Luck!


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

Yeah, make sure you specify "hardware cloth" otherwise there is a chance no-one will know what you're talking about. If you don't want to ask for help, there is a good chance it will be in the Fencing section.


----------



## mouselover2011 (Mar 23, 2011)

looks ace  bet the little ens love it  x


----------



## Shadowrunner (Sep 26, 2011)

That cage is wonderfully tall.
I got a huge roll of hardware cloth for 10$ at home depot, but if you don't have a similar store nearby I can see how that would suck.
The place you got the zip ties from might have it though.


----------

